

Ask HN: Which chair do you code in? - gamegoblin

I am moving into a new apartment and am setting up a new office space. My previous chairs were pretty garbage.<p>Which chair do you code in?<p>Links appreciated.
======
deadghost
I'm on a Steelcase Leap I paid $200 for. It's way better than my old chair but
you can probably get better if you were planning on paying full price.

Next chair I'll probably go for something with a headrest.

~~~
Spakman
Another Steelcase Leap fan here. I've got one at home and at work.

Not really worth paying full price when they are available in great condition
on eBay (same with a lot of high quality office chairs IMO).

------
ShaneCurran
Personally I'm using the IKEA Markus Chair. It's an excellent chair for the
money and I'd definitely recommend it.

Link:
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/)

~~~
banjomonster
I use that chair too (at home). Just about everyone who's visited and tried it
said it was one of the most comfortable chairs they've used. Only disadvantage
(for me at least) is that the arm rests aren't adjustable, but they are
removable.

------
caw
I have the Herman Miller Embody
[http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-
wor...](http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-
chairs/embody-chairs.html)

At my last job I used the Stealcase Leap (v1)
[http://www.steelcase.com/en/products/category/seating/task/l...](http://www.steelcase.com/en/products/category/seating/task/leap/pages/overview.aspx).
It was good but not so good that I wanted to come home from work and work in
the same chair.

------
curiousphil
We just picked these up for most of our team. Everyone seems very happy with
them. Very adjustable and I've found it to be quite comfortable and sturdy.
[http://www.amazon.com/Lorell-Executive-High-Back-Chair-
Fabri...](http://www.amazon.com/Lorell-Executive-High-Back-Chair-
Fabric/dp/B000Q5XTE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402027871&sr=8-1&keywords=lorell+chair)

------
atrilumen
Roche Bobois Mistral Armchair [1], when not standing or sitting on the ball.

But around here we just call it _the chair_. It's perilously difficult to
escape from.

[1] [http://www.roche-bobois.com/#/en-
US/products/all/armchairs/a...](http://www.roche-bobois.com/#/en-
US/products/all/armchairs/all/all/all/455/fullscreen/)

------
tylerpachal
[http://www.needforseatusa.com](http://www.needforseatusa.com)

This is my specific model:
[http://www.needforseatusa.com/chair_dxracer_master](http://www.needforseatusa.com/chair_dxracer_master)

After almost a year of using it I have no regrets; the chair is comfortable
and sturdy.

------
josephschmoe
The Markus chair from Ikea. It's a fantastic chair if you have a head:

[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/)

------
craigmj
You might consider the FreedMan:
[http://freedmanchair.com/](http://freedmanchair.com/) although perhaps wait
until it's received some user reviews.

~~~
cowpewter
It looks intriguing, but why are there no photos of someone sitting in it?
They have photos of a man holding it up in the air, but that is not the
primary use case of a chair.

Ah. If you go to Kickstarter there are some (small, I cannot find a way to
enlarge them) photos of the chair in use. They should put some of those on
their actual website.

------
smartician
None: I use a stand-up desk at work, and at home I alternate between standing,
sitting on the floor in front of the coffee table, and lying on the couch.

------
geekam
I code and work standing with a high chair to sit for 10 mins per hour,
relieving some stress on the feet and legs, if need be.

------
thenomad
Herman Millar Mirra chair.

I prefer them to the Aeron - a higher back makes them good for people with
longer torsos.

------
fredophile
I like my Swopper [http://www.swopper.com](http://www.swopper.com)

------
mh_yam
Have an Aeron at home and a Knoll Life @ work.

------
canterburry
Herman Miller Aeron size C

------
yen223
A $20 exercise ball.

------
jojoo
i'm standing.

------
lucasisola
In which chair do you code?

Ha.

